# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Help with noun cases

## grapeape

Hi, I'm new to this site, and I think it's great. I have been studying Ukrainian for about a year and a half.  It has been hard for me to learn and there are few books to really help. I have a few books and they have helped to get me started. Now I'm trying to learn the cases for nouns, and I'm finding little help. Everything I find shows the cases and shows one example, but they do little to explain them, how to change the endings, and how to know which case to  use. If someone could help, that would be great.  ::

----------


## Pravit

Check out this site's grammar section: http://ukrainian.newmail.ru

----------


## grapeape

This site is good, but I can't read Russian. I used a site to translate it for me, but that made things a little more confusing. it would translate the russian and make the Ukrainian into a bunch of mumbling. From what I see, it would be a great site for a Russian person trying to learn Ukrainian. Maybe I'm using the site wrong. Thanks for your help though, I might get some points from that site   ::

----------


## Pravit

Oh, sorry. In that case you can try this site: http://www.ukma.kiev.ua/pub/courses/UFL/

----------


## TATY

How can you go one and half years of learning the language and not learnt the cases?  
That 2nd site Pravit gave is a rubbish. It doesn't go into details of how to fom the cases.

----------


## Pravit

Sure it does. Check lesson 5.

----------


## grapeape

I guess it's strange for me to not have studied the cases yet, but the first year I study vocab and phrases. I may already know a few of the cases without really knowing it from some of the different phrases I have learned. And the time I spent in Ukraine I would learn things too, but still only vocab and how to talk, which is more by repeating what is said.  
I have been to that second site a few times. It gives little insight to the cases and with the book I have it helps some. But I'm having trouble understanding when to use the different cases. Some of the cases I really don't see that much difference in.  
Back in school I was always better at the math and science, I always struggled with english, spanish and writing. It amazes me that I'm trying to learn a language and that I'm able to learn it. It's very hard work for me and it's very slow. I often get frustrated. Sometimes it takes me a few months to start to understand a topic I'm studying. Then after that I'm able to really start using it and learning more about it.

----------


## real_cola

Hi Grapeape, 
Well, you might find nice and interesting tutorials out there on the web, only, if you really wanna be able to learn how to speak the Ukrainian language, know its basics very well, understand its constructs and most of all, get enough vocabulary and get you hear trained too, well, be prepared to spend a little money, investing in a genuine study book like "Coloquial Ukrainian" by Routledge.  
Now it is up to you wether yo buy an a particular edition or another, but if you're willing to make your study consistent enough, take it to speaking fluently, then you should start acquiring such materials. 
NOW, internet courses can sometimes be of help, especially online dictionnaries like this one http://lingresua.tripod.com/cgi-bin/onlinedic.pl , but they're only COMPLEMENTARY. 
Browsing the web, you'll get a better deal of knowledge, watching free medias like Kontakt, One plus One.net, UTR tv channel and so forth. 
However, eventhough there is no way you can learn a language avoiding the study of genuine language books(and their tapes/cd's), you will definitely need to extend your study going to the internet, reading news, whatching medias, finding penpals, which is great, and most of all, going there, in this case, to Ukraine. 
good luck in your study, 
real_cola

----------

